

$110,000 USD stolen from Bitcoin web wallet users, TOR exit MiTM suspected - joshbaptiste
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/2njz9j/blockchaininfo_wallet_robbed/cmeakot

======
nacs
This contains no definite info. The victim/user doesn't even know if he
accessed the SSL version of the Blockchain site.

Blaming it on Tor is presumptuous. It could just as easily have been a local
exploit (keylogger/malware), not accessing the SSL site, an exploit of the
Blockchain site itself, etc.

------
paulhauggis
this is why I'm not using tor anymore.

